# Dengu question



## degufever (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to be adopting 4 male dengus *6 months old* on saturday, i also have 4 female rat,I was told in pet shop that males can't be near female dengus as the males will fight when they are in season but I. Was wondering if the same went for my female rats as i will have both cages near each other .any help is wanted Ty x


----------

